# Cue Light System



## Thomas Johnston (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi Folks, So the school that I attend does not have a cue light system. We just spent a lot of our budget on a new ETC Ion. Seeing that we are unable to purchase a Cue Light System, I am looking to build one. Does anyone have an idea on how I should do that? if not does anyone know of an inexpensive system? Thanks All.


----------



## LightingGuy89 (Aug 26, 2014)

How many channels do you need the Cue Light system to be? How spread out are the locations needed for them. - I've built a 10 channel cue-light system on about $800-1000. It worked perfectly for the production, and since it was temporary and everything was Low Voltage, I was able to use 14 AWG cable and 3-Pin DMX (even microphone cable would work in a pinch, though I would never spec it on a long-term gig).


----------



## Thomas Johnston (Aug 26, 2014)

10 channels is enough. and the max is about 150ft away from a base station.


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been known to string rope or Christmas lights down the lockrail for the rigging system. One string of red, another of green, hooked into whichever two dimmers are nearest and it's ready to go. For more elaborate cueing, a third set of another color can be added. You can also have a pulsing string be a warning and solidly lit string be the go cue. Or in a multipart cue, flashing green is the first go, and solid green is the second go.

I've also hung red and green PAR's at the ends of an electric and flashed those as cue lights.

Both ways are pretty down and dirty as far as cue light systems go, but effective nonetheless (and dirt cheap). Tends to be what I see tours doing too when they come through.


----------



## Thomas Johnston (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you control the lights from your main lighting console or from a sport one for the SM only? How would you do this within the booth?


----------



## LightingGuy89 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok.. so check this out which you can pick up at pretty much any guitar center or online. $350

It's a 16 channel DMX controller with (2) 4-Channel DMX dimmer/relay packs. This can get you 8 channels pretty easily, and if you buy another box at the store for about $120, expand to 12 channels. 

Address boxes at 1 and 5 and 9. Then connect them with DMX cables to the controller. 

Purchase some rope light, or any type of 120v, non obtrusive light-source that will plug into Edison outlets. However many cue lights you need. these will be them.

You can run DMX cables to locations closer to stage so not have to run multiple 150' runs of Edison cable, and then plug the lights into individual circuits.

Label the Controller USL, DSL, Conductor, Fly 1, Fly 2, LX, Audio... etc and then at the Standby, bring up that Fader. On the "GO" pull the fader down. When the light is on, you're in stand-by, when the light bumps out, you GO. 


Not the most "professional" way of doing it. .But it is cost effective and reliable if done correctly.


----------



## Thomas Johnston (Aug 26, 2014)

LightingGuy89 said:


> Ok.. so check this out which you can pick up at pretty much any guitar center or online. $350
> 
> It's a 16 channel DMX controller with (2) 4-Channel DMX dimmer/relay packs. This can get you 8 channels pretty easily, and if you buy another box at the store for about $120, expand to 12 channels.
> 
> ...


Well Thank You! This is very helpful!


----------



## LightingGuy89 (Aug 26, 2014)

No worries! - I was responding quickly. My thoughts usually flow much better, but I think it all made sense. 
Let me know if you have questions!


----------



## MNicolai (Aug 26, 2014)

Thomas Johnston said:


> Do you control the lights from your main lighting console or from a sport one for the SM only? How would you do this within the booth?



Generally, yes, from the main console. SM calls the cues, lighting op executes. Ion does have 4 contact closures on it though via the DB15 connector on the back. If you wire up some switches or buttons to that and put it on a 15' umbilical, the SM can trigger the cues directly through the console without having to tell the light op to execute that command.

If you have 4 mic or tie lines up to your lighting console, you can put an XLR3 connector on that cable for each of the 4 contact closures. Plug the console into Tie Lines A, B, C, D in the booth, and plug the switch or button controller into Tie Lines A, B, C, D on stage, and the SM could trigger those from on-stage.


----------



## danTt (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of dry lines and a switch box. I usually drop a multicable on either side of the stage, and that gets me twelve circuits. With the right cable path scenario, you could also run 18 gauge cable separately to each position, which would allow you to grow it as you needed. This is probably cheaper, but more work at the outset. Combine it with one or two of http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/GEM-SOUND-SP8500-/555-17100, and you're good to go.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Oct 6, 2014)

danTt said:


> I'm a huge fan of dry lines and a switch box. I usually drop a multicable on either side of the stage, and that gets me twelve circuits. With the right cable path scenario, you could also run 18 gauge cable separately to each position, which would allow you to grow it as you needed. This is probably cheaper, but more work at the outset. Combine it with one or two of http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/GEM-SOUND-SP8500-/555-17100, and you're good to go.



Dan, you sure an outlet strip can be used like that for permanent install under NEC?


----------



## danTt (Oct 6, 2014)

AlexDonkle said:


> Dan, you sure an outlet strip can be used like that for permanent install under NEC?


Am I sure? No. Do I consider q-lites a temporary (per show) setup that is modified frequently enough to not really be permanent? Yes. If the NEC inspector showed up at my theater do I think they'd shut me down for using switch boxes like those? Probably not, especially if I showed them what they replaced before...


----------

